# Spiders and birds!!!!!!



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys, need a little help here.. my new home at the moment has currently had a fair few spiders come into my home and they are the big black spiders, my partner thinks whitetails, and a few others... 

we are quite worried about what harm it could potentially do to neya if one got to her?? what are birds like with spiders? 

my partner thinks neya would eat them if he saw it... lol

Iv heard about Ultrasonic Pest Control that you plug into the wall outlet has anyone at all had this ? how effective is this? and is it bad for birds?

Is there anything else i can do to keep neya safe and my home spider free????!

Thanks guys!! 
xx Chickens Mumma.

p.s we live in australia~Tasmania


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is put Neya in another room and then wherever the spiders are treat the room(s).

Here's a few ways:
http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/6795

And just an article on how to control them from getting into your house:
http://www.servicecentral.com.au/resources/articles/Controlling-Spiders-in-your-Home/73


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey you can get a mosquito net to put over their cages at night. I found this link http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww35eii.htm but in one part it suggests Spiders help to keep bugs away


----------

